# Went to the range, took several toys and the .50 Beowulf



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Jul 1, 2012)

I took the .50 Beowulf, my Sa-93, Inland .30 Carbine, Russian SKS, and my ASA 9 MM AR with a Stikefire Vortex RedDot, Gemtech Trinity 9 MM suppressor on it for fun. I loaded up some 300gr Rainer Plated HP's with 37.7grs of LilGun, some of the 275gr Rainer HP's with 37grs and some of the Hornady XTP 350 gr JHP's. My first shot with a clean cold gun were with the 350gr XTP with 35.4 grs of Lilgun. Right dead center where I was aiming. The next four where a little bit above and right of the first shot in almost one hole. Next I tried the 275 gr Rainers with 37.0 grs of LilGun. I had been loading them with 37.7Grs. I wanted to see if they shot any better with a lighter charge. I got 3 through one hole with two flyers. The group was less than 3". Next in line was the 300 Gr Rainer HP's with 37.7grs of Lilgun. Again about a 3" group with 3 through the almost the same hole and 2 flyers. The gun does seem to shoot better when it is cool. I played around with the .30 Carbine for fun with some RCBS Cast 98 Gr SWC's for the 32 HR Mag sized to .309 over 4.5Grs of Unique. They will eject but do not have enough oomph to pick up or lad the next round. They shoot ok. I didn't have the gun sighted for them so it was just group size. I checked my Midway Order History and I have ordered almost 2000 rounds of various .50 Bullets for the Beo. Most have been the 275 gr Rainers. I don't think they leave enough of the bullet seated in the case if they are loaded to an OAL of 2.110". I think that is why I get flyers. I will stick to 300Gr and heavier from now on......Nice to have 30 days of vacation........ [-o< 

































































You Tube..........ASA 9 MM Upper Gemtech Trinity 9 MM Suppressor HD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpLhaXgFUEo&feature=youtu.be
100 Yds with a 1X red Dot Stikefire Vortex.........


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 1, 2012)

That's some good looking wood on those SKSs. How bout some more pics of the Mauser. 8)


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks like a great day at the range! :USA1:


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Jul 2, 2012)

God Photobucket and your web site here don't get along! I have tied to load photos for two days! Photobucket works fine alone but with your page open too, it locks up  The mauser is a 8 MM Mauser Preduzece 44 (Russian Capture). The scope is a model 98B NICKEL SUPRA MARBURGL Supra-4x36 (thick Post) LS1 ES Made in Germany. Scope came from the .270 my Uncle gave me several years ago. he got it overseas while in the military. I had a timney trigger installed in the mauser, safety redone, scope mounted and bolt handle redone to clear the scope. I sent the scope back to Germany to be rebuilt, after 50 years, it had fogged up. With cheap old Egyptian 8 MM it will do around 3 inches. The Scope wasn't made to be target scope at 4X with a thick post. I have the original stock still, I got an exta one that I had inletted for the trigger and bolt handle. They look the same. 
See if you know what the pair of carbines are........




8 MM API  
























































Fresh from the factory in Germany, all rebuilt, model 98B NICKEL SUPRA MARBURGL Supra-4x36 LS1 ES


----------

